
Is your gut microbiome the key to health and happiness? - awk
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2017/nov/06/microbiome-gut-health-digestive-system-genes-happiness
======
iamthirsty
Great TED talk on the subject:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNMQ_w7hXTA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNMQ_w7hXTA)

